# Batterieanzeige von Gnome



## marcoX (27. Januar 2004)

Hi, nochmals ich!

Ich habe eben die Batterieanzeige zum Panel hinzugefügt und bin ganz erschrocken!  

*Batterie: 0% (Voll)*

Das gibts ja nicht! Der Pc ist noch nicht mal ein halbes Jahr alt!
Ist denn diese Anzeige verlässlich?

Marco


----------



## Alexander Schuc (27. Januar 2004)

PC oder Laptop?
Der PC hängt doch normal am Netz, und die sollte auch angezeigt werden, durch einen kleinen Stecker mit Kabel bei dem ein kleines gelbes Symbol blinkt. Und wenn du mit der Maus über das Symbol fahrst sollte kurz darauf auch der Text "System läuft mit Netzstrom" erscheinen.

Mfg,
Alex


----------



## marcoX (27. Januar 2004)

PC kein Laptop. Leider kann ich ein derartiges Symbol nicht finden.


----------



## Alexander Schuc (27. Januar 2004)

Eventuell musst du dies noch in den Einstellungen der Batterieanzeige einstellen. Aber wozu brauchst du diese Anzeige bei einem PC? Er läuft ja nicht mit einer Batterie.


----------



## marcoX (27. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Alexander Schuc _
> *Aber wozu brauchst du diese Anzeige bei einem PC? Er läuft ja nicht mit einer Batterie. *



Ich bin nur mal per Zufall auf dieses Tool gekommen und dachte mir ich schau es mir
an (aus Neugierde   ). Nun war ich ganz erschrocken, weil ich dachte dass es die
Batterie für´s Bios ist!

Also ist alles in Ordnung?

MfG
Marco


----------



## Alexander Schuc (27. Januar 2004)

Ja, ist alles in Ordnung.
Es geht hier nicht um die kleine Batterie fürs BIOS, sondern für eine Batterie die das komplette System versorgt, wie eben bei Laptops.

// Alex


----------



## marcoX (27. Januar 2004)

Super!

Vielen Dank!

Marco


----------

